# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  GRANO SECO DE CACAO Y DERIVADOS

## FagexPeru

Las personas interesadas tenemos a su disposición los siguientes productos: 
1 TB Grano seco de Cacao Origen Piura, Jaen y Cuzco
1 TN NIBS de Cacao Origen Piura
2 TN Licor de Cacao 
10 TN Polvo de Caco Origen Selva 
Si estas interesado en mas productos, escríbeme comercial@fagexperu.pe 
Saudos.Temas similares: Artículo: Cacao y derivados abarcan 96% de exportaciones no tradicionales de Huánuco VENDEMOS GRANO SECO CACAO CONVENCIONAL, en Puerto Maldonado - Madre de Dios. Artículo: Exportación de cacao y sus derivados creció 57.4% en el 2014 Busco Aji Mirasol Seco y Aji Panca Seco Artículo: Excocaleros del valle del monzón producen derivados del cacao

----------

